
Hacker reveals dark arts of Russian blackmail and spies - Turukawa
https://www.ft.com/content/54715de2-ec57-11e6-ba01-119a44939bb6
======
nthcolumn
sorry is secret unless you pay ransom

------
Jimmie_Rustle
paywalled

~~~
grzm
The web link under the submission title works for me. (Mobile Safari)

